# Mac Mini and Verizon FIos Service



## bethcail (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a mac mini running 10.4.3.  Since Verizon's Fios was installed at my house my macs browsers run VERY slowly.  This happens with both IE and Safari.  I loaded the broadband tuner I found but that has not helped.  I know the throughput is there; my Windows machine works wonderfully fast.  

More info:
-Entourage email loads fast
-File transfer on my network is fast
-Netgear wireless router directly to Fios ethernet connection (802.11g) 
-built in Airport card


This also happens on my husband's ibook as well. Built in Airport.  

Any ideas? It seems like a throughput issue on the browsers but I don't know how to check it or set it differently?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GraphicUmp (Dec 14, 2005)

Have you looked in the Network Pref Pane in System Preferences? 

First, is AirPort the first item listed? If not, click on Network Status and choose Network Port Configurations. Drag AirPort to the top and click apply now. Then go back to Network Status.

Click on AirPort and click configure, then click the TCP/IP tab. Check to see if there are DNS Servers and Search Domains entered. If yes, delete them and click apply.

See if that helps.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 14, 2005)

Apple also recently released a "Broadband Tuner" which is aimed at people who use FIOS-type services or high-latency services like satellite internet.

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/broadbandtuner10.html

If you test your speed at a place like http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ what kinds of speeds are you getting?  Also, what is the level of service that the FIOS provides (5Mb download speed?  25Mb download speed?) and how does it compare to the actual speeds you're getting?


----------



## bobw (Dec 15, 2005)

In the Network PreferencePane try this.
Under Show>Built In Ethernet >Ethernet tab set to

Configure - Manual
Speed - set to fastest available
Duplex - Full-duplex


----------



## GraphicUmp (Dec 15, 2005)

She did try Broadband Tuner and she's connected via AirPort - see above ;-)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 15, 2005)

Ah, somehow that slipped my sight when I was reading.  Thanks for the correction.


----------

